# Ouzo Pro on a Colnago?



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Has anyone used a Reynolds Ouzo Pro on their Colnago?

I have a MonoTitan that I am thinking about replacing the Colnago-branded Time fork on.

I have a perfect Ouzo Pro with the required 43 rake. 

Are there any "gotchas" to be aware of when using an Ouzo Pro on a Colnago (crown height significantly different than the Colnago forks, etc)?

Thanks!

Texbike


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I don't know the answer to your question, but with my Monotitan, I just bought a new Colnago Precisa steel fork to replace my LOOK HSC2 carbon fork. I hope this will help with the unresponsive feel on a climb, especially when I stand on the pedals. It's kinda going backwards as I am going back to steel fork, but I think it will make the front stronger as well as balance the bike better overall.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Steel forks rock. 

If you're worried about axle-crown height, call Veltec (the US distributor) or a shop that sells a lot of Colnagos (Competitive Cyclist could probably take care of you). It's better to talk to an actual person and get the scoop.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

texbike said:


> Has anyone used a Reynolds Ouzo Pro on their Colnago?
> 
> I have a MonoTitan that I am thinking about replacing the Colnago-branded Time fork on.
> 
> ...


Do a search on the rake and specs on a Colnago fork, I was the OP but I forgot the answer. But I don't think the Ouzo Pro height will be that way off. The stock Colnago fork is a 43 rake but I forget the height.

And speaking of the Devil, I plan on using an Ouzo Pro Peloton fork on one of my C50 configurations, because I will be using all Deda parts. It will be called my 'Deda build'. My C50 will have a Deda compact crank (550 gms), Deda ISIS BB (165 gms), Deda Mag post (160 gms), Deda Forza stem (148 gms), Deda Campione bar (213 gms), and even Deda bottle cages. The theme here is matte finish 3K weave with white graphics, which all the components share. Since the Ouzo Pro Peloton is the ONLY fork they made in matte finish with their usual gorgeous 3K layout, the fork will be the perfect complement to the Deda build (plus I don't care for those dorky Deda forks). Plus the Peloton fork came with simple white graphics, not the ugly yellow/green of their later forks.

Except for the fork (at a porky 440 gms - same as a stock Star Carbon), you can see from the weights this Deda build on a C50 will be pretty darn light.

One thing to be careful on the Ouzo Pro forks is that it's darn near impossible to find a non-integrated fork on Ebay these days. Most of them are integrated with a bulbous crown. The Peloton Pro and Aero forks from Reynolds were the only forks that came in non-integrated only. I picked up an Aero fork too on Ebay, as it was a rare find: a new fork in 43 rake. Plus it was an early fork with white graphics. Most of them are 40s, used, scuffed, and with cut down steerers. The Aero fork was proven in wind tunnel tests to be very effective and was illegal for UCI use, that's why Reynolds came out with the Peloton Pro.


----------

